# Anyone Want A Drawing Of Their Betta?



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Whoever wants me to draw a picture of their betta, just comment a picture and I will draw your betta.


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Can you draw Bob? ( the betta as my avatar) sorry if the pictures not clear lol it was taken ages ago and he's a pain to photograph, I've got more pics on my album in my profile if u need them, ( my computer wont let me upload pics today. Lol) he should be easy because he's mainly red aside from some green streaks on his tail


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=385730&stc=1&d=1404504773
Could you draw hansel for me?


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I can draw Bob and Hansel for you guys. I'm about to leave to get on a plane to KY. I might or mights not have internet. I'll draw them and have them posted.


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I will start them tomorrow. I just got to KY, and it is late. I'm too tired to draw right now, so they will be up tommorow.


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sure! Thanks so much! Update them when you can


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I've got them ready to upload. Just let me post something. They may not look good as anybody else's betta drawings, but there are a few reasons. I'm still in highschool, and I haven't drawn bettas in about 4 or so months. (I learnt how to draw them in my art class better than what these ones look). I can redo them if you want me to. I don't mind if I redo them if you them redone.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is Bob. The pictures show up on my tablet, but I'm not sure if the show up on what you guys use. I'm still learning on how to post pictures, and right now I have found out Photobucket has worked the best to me.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Before I post Hansel, sorry they don't look clear. I have to go through so many steps with posting them on things. I have to take a picture of them with my Nintendo 2ds, because my tablet has only an inner camera, and let me say, my 2ds's camera has not been taking good pictures recently.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is Hansel.


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Aww that is so cute  thank you so much


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow! Thanks it looks amazing :-D


----------

